# Damn KitKat Chocolate Bars!!!



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Been self impriosed in the house due to exams, and well there has been a box full of kitkat bars in the house now since i started the revision period.

They are soo Tasty, i never had a sweet tooth, not into chocolate that much, but Damn these bars are addictive! i have a bite then put it away, thinking its ok Niko u can have a bite, finish it tomorrow. no problem
but a few minutes again im down stairs eating it all!

this as been going on for a long time now, Damn you kitkat, so close to summer too!!! double damn as well as i just tasted the KitKat bar peanut!!!! ohh well might as well accept fate and go finish the bar from the morning! Even with kinda sports seats in the TT i ve started to feel some shaking!

i only ever once had a chocolate bar problem and that was with a Boost bar, Damn those are good too!!!

What are ur coco traps?

Niko with kitkat crumbs on the keyboard! Damn!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And now it is when you start getting fatter and fatter! The beginning of the end. :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> And now it is when you start getting fatter and fatter! The beginning of the end. :wink:


true, its got a domino effect, never had a problem, but thoses choco bars are goooood

i tell you its having a girlfriend that puts the wieght on, they keep tellin u that u look good, cooking for you, going out to meals, less of the gym.

a typical women move!

niko


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Niko said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > And now it is when you start getting fatter and fatter! The beginning of the end. :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats exactly what i do! I used to love cooking dinner for my OH and kept buying him chocolates till he complained i was making him fat! I love a chunk of Toblerone myself! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Starlight express said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


YESSS finaly PROOF!!!! i knew it was a scheme!!!!! i knew it, all you women denied it, but i knew there was a master scheme!!! trying to put the pound on us men, so other women wount come near, then u will try and convince us that we are soo lucky that you are still around!!! want to break us and then re build us eh !!!! :x

Starlight Express may i thank you for your confidence to come out and share this women trick!!!

after my exams i gona hit the gym, blow up the kitkat bar choco box and get backinto shap for summer. and then wink at all the coming girls!!!!!!! :wink:

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But as soon as you start going to the gym and being on a diet, your girlfriend will complain that you are having another girl on the pipeline and you want to look nice for her! :wink:

What are you going to tell her then?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Chunky KitKat's are the most adictive snack bar on the planet. In fact.............. there is one calling me from the fridge..............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I just remembered that I bought a 6 pack chunky kit kat box from Heathrow in March. I just tried the peanute butter one! I could eat all six of them now...but I will not!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I just remembered that I bought a 6 pack chunky kit kat box from Heathrow in March. I just tried the peanute butter one! I could eat all six of them now...but I will not!


the peanut bar are just amazing, i bought one cos i needed change for parking, and well that was a mistake!!!! now i got an urge for another one!



> Chunky KitKat's are the most adictive snack bar on the planet. In fact.............. there is one calling me from the fridge..............


so true, instant satisfication when you bit into it!



> But as soon as you start going to the gym and being on a diet, your girlfriend will complain that you are having another girl on the pipeline and you want to look nice for her!
> 
> What are you going to tell her then?


Well i cross that bridge when i come to it! but its true, they ask why u working out, if you already got a g/f!!! Women, they got an answer for everything!!!!

but come Vas how many times we really listen to what our g/f say! if we did we'd not be driving a nice TT, and she'd have it instead!

niko


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Chunky KitKat's are the most adictive snack bar on the planet. In fact.............. there is one calling me from the fridge..............


I'm with you on that one. Do you know Costco sell them in boxes of 48? In white chocolate aswell 

Don't last long though


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

bilbos said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Chunky KitKat's are the most adictive snack bar on the planet. In fact.............. there is one calling me from the fridge..............
> ...


you know my store!!! lol i go to Costco watford! thats where u bought the bars!!! damn costco making us fat! playing on our inabilities to say no!!

p.s they sell some great stuff at amazing prices!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko,

How come you have access to Costco? Don't you need a membership card that it is for traders?

I am trying to get to Costco too, but don' t know how I can get the card.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Niko,
> 
> How come you have access to Costco? Don't you need a membership card that it is for traders?
> 
> I am trying to get to Costco too, but don' t know how I can get the card.


there are two ways i think, one to be a trades memeber, so you have to be part of a company, second u are a private memeber, but u dont get back the VAT.

i am on my fathers compnay so i get access to the trade memeber option.

niko


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have you tried the new peanut butter kitkat? It's yummers! :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Niko said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Been there, got the tee shirt and the waist line to prove it........... more than once


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Have you tried the new peanut butter kitkat? It's yummers! :twisted:


Sorry to disagree but nothing can beat the original chunky


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It is chunky but with peanut butter filling :-*


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

im onto those peanut butter kitkats at the moment -had my first on Saturday and im trying to stay away from the shops now...

it was like the first time i had a star bar !!! damn peanuts - addictive business.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmmmm I want one right NOW!  :twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And to think we still have three easter eggs left from Easter. :roll:

(And we only got five...)

Mind you it was easier to resist as they were white chocoloate and I hate white chocolate.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i just had 1 and a half!!!! but i allowed!!! i had a 4 hour exam, went to bed at 3, up at 5am revised till 9, smacked the exam until 1pm, went to the missues had more exams! now back home and munched the KITKAT BARSSSSSSSSs

now im need to sleep cos last exam tomorrow, im off to finish that other half!!!!!

niko


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You have to have a cup of tea with your chunky too  :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dotti said:


> You have to have a cup of tea with your chunky too  :wink:


so true why does it go so well??

but the question is, do u bite the drink or drink then bite?

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > You have to have a cup of tea with your chunky too  :wink:
> ...


Why does life have to be so complicated?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Keep it simple, straight from the fridge to the mouth in minimum time, cut the tea out............ slows me down to much


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


ahh u keep them in the fridge, like cold choco?

well stike one kit kat bar for me, the first of the day!!! right at lunch too!!! hmmm was good, was asked to share it, but pretended that i could not speak english! ohh well, one less friend! lol

niko


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

drink milk with it........superb

Not done that for months


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Niko said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


To true.......... straight from the fridge, I even keep a small fridge in my office just for the occassion  ............ Strike two!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Niko said:


> but the question is, do u bite the drink or drink then bite?
> 
> niko


Both  . Dunk it in my tea so it's all nice, soft, warm and melting reading to be munched in MY mouth 8) ... heaven  :wink:

similar to a BJ!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Have you tried the Tiramisu ones? And the Red Berry ones...... And the caramel ones...... 

Not that I have........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I lovingly looked at those today in Woolies but instead came out with TWO peanut ones and one has just been eaten


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Nestle should have a loyalty card !!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > but the question is, do u bite the drink or drink then bite?
> ...


I guess you know better than us! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Had two for breakfast today.................... its Friday


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Had two for breakfast today.................... its Friday


Do the piggies come out to play on a Friday?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

vlastan said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Had two for breakfast today.................... its Friday
> ...


Only EVERY Friday


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet you can't fit two chunky kitkats in your mouth at once :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Bet you can't fit two chunky kitkats in your mouth at once :lol:


Might just have to prove you wrong at Gaydon......... or just enjoy failing blissfully but with frequent attempts


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK go for 3 chunckies then :lol:  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> OK go for 3 chunckies then :lol:  :wink:


Where did you get so much practise to fit so huge objects in your mouth? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > OK go for 3 chunckies then :lol:  :wink:
> ...


I can only fit one chunkie in my mouth Vlastan :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> OK go for 3 chunckies then :lol:  :wink:


Regular or kingsize?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kingsize :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

we still talking about choco kitkat bars people.... :-* ?

niko


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I would like two please :lol: :lol: 
http://www.pimpmysnack.co.uk/project.php?projectID=1&pageID=3


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Kingsize :twisted: :wink:


Sorry you win, only got to 1 1/2 and gave up  . Might try again next week though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Kingsize :twisted: :wink:
> ...


Hee hee never mind next week try again today or tomorrow  :wink:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> I would like two please :lol: :lol:
> http://www.pimpmysnack.co.uk/project.php?projectID=1&pageID=3


 :lol:

Oh my you lot have it bad! 

*runs off to her large stash of chocolate orange bars*


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> I would like two please :lol: :lol:
> http://www.pimpmysnack.co.uk/project.php?projectID=1&pageID=3


"ohhhh my god, ohhhh myyyy goooooddddd!"

like what we all want!!!! Dotti that big enough for "ya luv"???

why cant we pick that up from the coner shop !!!!!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I would like two please :lol: :lol:
> ...


Do you want to be obese like the 35% of the Americans? :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > johnnyboy said:
> ...


well it obviously be a all day effort not one sitting!!! lol

anways i hitting the gym like a nutter after the exams, all good baby!!!!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


I guess you are looking for a new girlfriend then... she (the current one) must be complaining about!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Niko said:


> Dotti that big enough for "ya luv"???
> 
> why cant we pick that up from the coner shop !!!!!
> 
> niko


Trust me the day I have had I could sit and eat all of that  . I'm off to the sweet shop tomorrow. I'm going to buy the whole fekkin lot of chocolate peanut kitkat bars in the box they come in, money can buy  . Watch this space! :evil:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti that big enough for "ya luv"???
> ...


bad day??? how can sundays be bad??

well get a boost and then the kitkat normal and PEANUT versions and then just go for it!

niko


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti that big enough for "ya luv"???
> ...


Costco......... buy em by the box full


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Obi damn it, you made me crack a smile with a laugh at your Costco comment :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Obi damn it, you made me crack a smile with a laugh at your Costco comment :lol: :wink:


I am pleased  , I have almost managed an extra notch on my belt since this thread started.......... guess where we were shopping at the weekend


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nestle? :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Nestle? :lol: :wink:


Yes, however they spell it "Costco" near us :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

so true, costco gona make us all FAT!!!! have you tried thiere tripple chocholate fudge cake!!!!

(damn you costco making me sound like a women getting excited about chocolate!)

niko


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Niko said:


> so true, costco gona make us all FAT!!!! have you tried thiere tripple chocholate fudge cake!!!!
> 
> (damn you costco making me sound like a women getting excited about chocolate!)
> 
> niko


Only every couple of months or so 

However, the apple pie is something else :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why did I think you would post on *THIS* thread, Obi :roll: 
Tap, tap, tap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Why did I think you would post on *THIS* thread, Obi :roll:
> Tap, tap, tap :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahahahaha - I just knew Dani would be along to kick Obi's ass :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > so true, costco gona make us all FAT!!!! have you tried thiere tripple chocholate fudge cake!!!!
> ...


OOO apple pie. Will need some abrosia custard now 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > so true, costco gona make us all FAT!!!! have you tried thiere tripple chocholate fudge cake!!!!
> ...


Diet kit kats thats clever :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


Yehhhhhhhhh


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Why did I think you would post on *THIS* thread, Obi :roll:
> ...


Its definately big enough these days.............. I need a new personal trainer


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


hurry up as summer is close, i took a beating during exmas, but back int he gym now got 2 months to lose the extra pounds. before summer hols kick in

is a personall trainer that good? i get bored, i always rush, i like to push my slef from the start rather than how they build it up slowly.

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you push yourself from the start, you may cause an injury and be off the gym. Not good!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Niko said:


> i always rush, i like to push my slef from the start rather than how they build it up slowly.
> 
> niko


Oh yeah tell us more!  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > i always rush, i like to push my slef from the start rather than how they build it up slowly.
> ...


Oiii you...get back to your kit kat! :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


well dotti what can i say always giove 120% in all activities!!!! be it munching a kitkat bar or "pumpin iron" (say with an arni accent!!!)

the results should be more evident in a month or two, when these blooming kitkat bars extra wieght is off!!

Vlastan!!! ade re koubare! we love the bars, but its time to let go!!! you can do it!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Koubare!

I am going to gym too of course. I am going in less than an hour to pump some iron in the work gym.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


did mine last night, one day on one day off! do 1 hour weigths then 30 mins run! one month and be back to normal!

niko


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Niko said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


My personal trainer was good for me because I had a long standing back problem that she sorted............ A good one should work you at a rate which you both agree on........mine rate is on a go slow at the moment


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Niko said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


Pah who needs popcorn when there are kitkats to be enjoyed and two hunks for my entertainment in their tight little shorts doing a good hard sweaty workout :lol:


----------

